# 2008 QS Veloce R shiter problem



## cliff (Sep 23, 2004)

My '08 Veloce right shifter began to do multiple upshifts with the single upshift lever. I disassembled the lever and suspect it is the plastic, toothed "spring bushing" (part# EC-CE 060. The milage is low, and the other parts for upshift have no spare parts available. Has anyone else had this experience? If so, is my assumption correct? If not, what was the fix? I have read that this is the Escape mechanism-is any repair available? TIA


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

The part you need is EX-whole-friggin-Xenon-Lever-000 here:

http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...rs-Xenon-10-Spd-w-cables/CAMPGRSS910000000000

Comes with cables and a free set of levers to boot. Or better yet, buy the Ultrashift Veloce levers at Ribble for $112. They have the same guts as Super Record.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Eric is absolutely correct. I have checked numerous sources and they all say that Campy has chosen not to provide any replacement parts for the doomed Escape shifters.

Thanks Campy.


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

Bad news is needing the full lever.
Good news is the full Xenon set is only $62 (should have mentioned that).

You probably could sell the levers w/o guts for $35 on Ebay and sell the cables for $25, making your part $2 and some work.


----------



## nathanb74 (Jul 25, 2006)

I have 2 sets of Veloce levers which are slipping on thumb shift to smaller sprockets. Is it a case of just replacing the plastic, toothed bushing (part# EC-CE 060) as these are available to buy as a single part?


----------



## cliff (Sep 23, 2004)

*Escape Mech doomed*

In my experience from18 months ago, the lever is cheaper to replace in the long run since the replacement escape mechanism is doomed as the part it is replacing. As one poster suggested, I replaced with new Veloce for just over $100 USD with better shift feel and lever ergonomics. (and replaceable g-springs).


----------



## nathanb74 (Jul 25, 2006)

But at $6 for the part if I can get another couple of years out of them I'd rather go with that. Given that this is the only plastic bushing as the rackets are metal, I'd say that's cheaper. 

Can someone confirm the toothed bushing (part# EC-CE 060) is the only part I need to replace to stop the shift from slipping?


----------

